# Community Participation > Mapping Challenge Suggestions >  Scale up

## AtTheShoreline

The idea is that you take something you know and create something larger inspired by that. You can draw your home town as a continent, your favourite island as a country, your apartment as a village, a fictional city of yours as a world map and so on. House plants can be become parks, that can become forests. Bookshelves can become libraries, that can become university towns. Your kitchen can become a food market, that can become a farming province.

----------


## Naima

I like... my furry cat could become a Jungle ... lol

----------


## RenflowerGrapx

> I like... my furry cat could become a Jungle ... lol


<3



I like the idea in subject. But I got some difficulties to apply it in my understanding.

Like, if i can draw caves as a por (lol, just an example, i'm not good for real)
I should then draw a cave dungeon?

----------


## FranCobasGC

Great idea! and its also good to practice with space abstraction, We also made this kind of exercise when I studied architecture

----------


## AtTheShoreline

> <3
> 
> 
> 
> I like the idea in subject. But I got some difficulties to apply it in my understanding.
> 
> Like, if i can draw caves as a por (lol, just an example, i'm not good for real)
> I should then draw a cave dungeon?


I'm not sure I understand your example unfortunately. I would make this a theme open for wide interpretations. As long as the map is based on something smaller than it's depicting, and takes elements for the layout from that it, should be fine.

----------

